# Hunting dog in non hunting family



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok, I wasn't sure whether to post this question/problem under the Hunting Topic or Behavior Issue Topics, but here we go. I have gorgeous 18month old dog named Charlie. I have 3 kids and don't hunt. He's meant to be a family dog. And, to back this up (If it makes any difference) but I got him from a family, of which 1 of their 3 v's don't have any hunting instinct.

After all of that, my problem/question is how to handle a dog with very strong hunting instincts when we don't hunt. Do I try and encourage those behaviors or can I divert that to another fun exercise. It's amazing to see him. How on point his is, will NOT move for anything, much to my frustration, and goes from window to window, looking for birds.

I know it must seem really odd, why I put this under this Topic when perhaps oust of you would love having a dog like mine. Please be patient with me and if it can be crossed over to the Behavior Topic, too, that might be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

I am enjoying reading and posting tonight so I will throw a couple of dull pennies worth of my opinion on your post.

First of all, congratulations on gaining a well-bred V!! Hunting instincts are at the root of Vizsla breeding. To breed that instinct out completely would be to breed in something other than a...well...a Vizsla (just my opinion). Now, that is not to say that some dogs have more or less drive when it comes to hunting, but hunting breeds carry certain traits as a rule. Things like tenacity, heartiness, and intellect to name a few. In a nutshell, a Vizsla is not just any completely burnt rust colored canine. I sought the breed for these character nuances as much as their beauty. 

Now, I can only speak from an 18 month old V owners perspective but Pre has thunderous (oh yeah!) prey drive. I would take him on bike ride at a year old and he would lock up on me when he saw robins. I have a beautiful image of him pointing at a turkey vulture flying 50 feet above the tree tops at a local preserve. He runs to every window in the house "chasing" squirrels. Normally, I talk to him as he is doing any of these things. I praise him and encourage his actions because it makes him happy and when we are out running, walking, or in the field it is time to enjoy ourselves. 

In the house squirrel/bird chasing? I chalk it up to V insanity. If you think the squirrel issue is bad then have a family member teach him to run on a lead and then leave without him on a "daily" run. :0 Every window 200 times with whines and shakes and whimpers.

Now for the hope/advice you are looking for, "Leave it." When Pre got used to certain situations I started teaching him "Leave it." On the bike/running trail it is all animals and humans unless I stop to allow him some fun time. I simply carry treats or create distractions every time I see a possible interference in what we are doing. I will say "Leave it" and then give him the treat or demand a "trick." Now when I take him on rides (I don't run) he will nudge my leg when we pass a close by bird or another dog to show me how good he was and he deserves a treat. Other dogs are yapping, pulling, or forced to lay down and Pre is trotting by with his head high knowing that he is about to get a treat. 

In the house I allow him to window hunt as long as he keeps his emotions under control. If it becomes too intense I either start playing tug/fetch or I give him a Kong (rarely ever gets to either of these situations). On the other hand, when my wife/daughter go on a run without him I sometimes worry enough to find him something to do. Just like prey drive is a breed staple so is that super affectionate nature these guys and gals have. I worry more about their worry for us than any situation where their prey drive would cause problems...but I don't have cats. lol.

All that being said I always give Pre his time to "hunt." We go out in the woods off-leash at least once a week (more if possible) and he points and rolls and runs and chases to his heart's content. I watch and laugh and praise and call him names. 

Now, ultimately, I think it may be a situational thing with Pre. He knows how to behave when and where. He doesn't always behave properly  but he knows when and where he should and my family tries to give him outlets for each situation but maybe I am a purist. If you think you own a beagle but can leave your door propped open all day long without that beagle running all over ****'s half acre then you were duped and don't have a beagle. You have short tri-colored dog. Beagles are built like an A-10...everything was designed around the nose. 

V's are a pointing breed designed to be in-home companions that are part of the family. To me, there are a few things "required" to be considered a Vizsla despite breeding. These things are, they don't do well (or as well as well) with yelling or forceful correction (breed standard), the don't show aggression towards children or other dog pets (breed standard), they are ridiculously affectionate (breed standard), they point (breed standard), they want to hunt (breed standard), they have crazy energy compared to other dogs (breed standard), and they are intelligent (breed standard). Now, this is a very limited list that I am sure will get jumped all over by other poster. But my point is that each and every one of these traits needs to be there and should be celebrated under the right circumstances if you care about the breed or your individual dog. 

I apologize if this isn't the answer you were looking for but your dog having strong hunting instincts is as important to the breed as the fact that, as I type this, my two boys are nearly smothering my daughter as she sleeps because they want to be with their family. Teach him when it is appropriate to "hunt" (off-leash walks, hikes, etc.) and then reward him for falling in line in other situations, but most of all, learn to laugh instead of being frustrated. It sounds like you have a great V. 

BTW, whether you hunt or not is irrelevant as I learned with Pre. The main thing a V wants is to "hunt" or "not-hunt" with their family...especially their "alpha." If that's you (and because you posted I am guessing it is) then have fun with it. Your dog won't care if you carry gun and spit tobacco or carry a camera and coo when he points a bird. 

BTW, I would love to see a pic of your boy pointing. Always love to see a V point!


----------



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post!

I'll try to get a picture of Charlie pointing because I do agree that they're beautiful.

Charlie's definitely the going from window to window snide the house, mostly going after birds. And watch out when he's outside, he goes around the fence, patrolling.

Now I can't quite trust Charlie to be off lease on a dog park I'd a wooded area. When he finds something else more interesting, he could care less that I'm calling him. Otherwise, I'd love to let him run. I did have back surgery recently and can't take him for his normal runs but my kids typically wear him out.

I don't want to sound like I wanted to get rid of his hunting instincts. I just want to learn to work with them, as a non hunter.
it's great to hear that from you, v-diddy


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the back surgery. Hopefully you get better soon. I don't do off leash with Pre in parks either unless it is the local dog park. Off leash is for yard fun, dog parks, and resevoirs/hunting areas. I think some of Charlie's "issues" are age related also. He sounds a lot like Pre in his actions. Recall can be sketchy with Pre in areas where distractions are high. Especially if young children are around...he loves kids. Luckily, he is super food motivated so snacks in the pocket, with frequent reminders that I have it, will usually do the trick. 

Also, when/if Charlie gets loose you may be able to just turn and walk away. Pre is terrified to let me out of his sight. It happened once in the field when he got running after things. When I called him there was a pause and then he staryed squealing like something bit him. When we found each other he was the most loving dog ever. It terrifed him that he couldn't find me. That is also a trait bred into them for "close" hunting. Use it to your advantage. Another one is the car door. Pre knows that the car takes him to fun so if a car door is open he is immediately in the seat. I started this with him by taking him to pick up the kids from school and practice and then stopping a McDonalds or some such restaraunt and giving him small pieces of meat (I know someone is cringing as they read this). Not too much obviously but he now knows there is a possibility of food, forests, fishing, or friends when that car door opens. 

Last of all, you are very welcome. I know you weren't trying to take his hunting instinct away. I really just wanted to point out how awesome it can be when you understand it and use it to your, and Charlie's, advantage. Another member on here mentioned IQ dog toys to me and I ordered three within a matter of minutes. It keys in on their puzzle solving skills to give them a mental workout, but once again, those skills are part of their hunting insticts. So, just using what is already present to get the most enjoyment out of and our boys.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

My husband and I were not hunters. We had no intention of hunting when we got our girl. We changed our minds when we saw her pointing bugs, leaves, squirrels, etc. We got some pheasant wings and hid them all around the yard and she would find every single one of them. Boy was she happy. That progressed to taking her out for walks during hunting season to see if she could find any leftover birds after the hunters went home. And she did great there too. She always followed the trail until she found the pile of feathers where someone else had killed a bird there. Then we started taking her to professional trainer that would help teach us how to teach her etc. And now we both have our hunting license and working on her senior hunter title. And she is a blast to take hunting. And it is even more fun because she is so happy doing it!

If you don't want to hunt, look into other search and rescue or search and sniff games. Let that dog use its brain and nose.


----------

